

Processing CoffeeScript Editor - th0ma5
http://pcsedit.appspot.com/

======
TrevorBurnham
Hit ctrl+r (on a Mac) to toggle between the code and the visualization. Really
cool, though a two-pane approach (code on the left, visualization on the
right) would probably be more useful.

